# بناء ثقافة السلامه



## الدكتور عدنان (10 يونيو 2009)

أن السلامه بشكلها وأطارها الكبير هى عملية بناء ثقافة السلامه , بالاضافة الى انها علم يتم تدريسه ولها أساسيات وضوابط , السلامه ايضا هى ثقافة فردية يجب الاهتمام فى اسلوب ايصالها , وافضل طريقة لبناء ثقافة سلامه هى ان يتم تدريسها او على اقل تقدير يتم ايصالها باى اسلوب مناسب منذ سنوات الدراسه الاولي اى من المرحلة الابتدائيه حتى يمكن اعداد ثقافة السلامه وبتدرج وبما يناسب العقل والسن .
للاسف لدينا فى العالم العربي أمية فى السلامه لدرجة لا يمكن تصورها الا لمن يعمل فى هذا المجال 
وللاسف ايضا لدينا اهتمام فى السلامه ولكن فى المجال الصناعي مع انها هناك مجالات هى لا تقل اهمية عن المجال الصناعي 
ولاني متخصص فى السلامه المهنيه تخصصت فى ادارة السلامه وليس بتخصص محدد وكان هدفى من هذا التخصص هو ايجاد علم السلامه وتطبيقه فى كل نواحي الحياه 
وعمل بحوث ووضع تصورات ونظريات فى السلامه فى مجالات متعدده 
ولقد وفقنى الله لان اتمكن من تحقيق العديد من الاهداف فى السلامه منها خلق برامج فى السلامه 
تعنى بثقافة السلامه فى المجتمع العربي 
منهنا برنامج فى سلامة الاسره العربيه فى السفر 
سلامة المراه 
سلامة المنزل 
سلامة الطفل 
سلامة ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصه 
سلامة القيادة الامنه للسيارات وهذا البرنامج تم تحقيق فيه نتائج مذهله حيث تم خفض نسي الحوادث وتغيير السلوك لدى المتدربين بدرجة 40% بعد اجراء تقييم للمتدربين بعد فتره من اخذهم للدوره وبناء على اجهزة فى السياره تقيس السرعه 

كما انى طورت من ادارة انضمة السلامه المهنيه فى ادخال نظريات اداريه فى علو الاداره وتم تحويرها لتناسب ادارة انضمة السلامه المهنيه 

اصدقائي فى كل العلوم ليس هناك امر ثابت وليس هناك اطار لا يمكن تعديله او تطويره 
وخصوصا ان علم السلامه هو علم رائع يمكنك من تطويره وتعديله واجراء اضافات عديده والدخول فى عوالم متعدده من السلامه تخص وتهتم فى كل الجوانب
عموما فى وتطوعي لتثقيف الاسره العربيه فى السلامه المهنيه 
تم عمل كشف تفتيش السلامه فى المنزل حتى يمكن معرفة مستوى السلامه فى منازلنا 
بالطبع انا متاكد ان مساحات المنازل والعادات والتقاليد مختلفه بين دولنا ولكنه كاساس يمكن تعديله و تحويره ليناسب منزل الاسره العربيه فى اى دوله ارجوا ان يعجبكم
مع تحياتى 
الاستشارى الدكتور عدنان سلطان


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك دكتورنا العزيز
فعلاً هذا ما يحتاجه كل رب أسرة لأن الكثير منهم يهتم بالشكل أكثر من السلامة
فتجد السور من الحديد المدبب
وتجد مآخذ الكهرباء دون أغطية
والكثير الكثير من المخاطر المنزلية التي لا تنتبهون إليها


----------



## محمود احمد سيد (2 يناير 2010)

اخى الفاضل الدكتور/ عدنان
يسعدنى التعامل معك فانا ارى فيك فكر يعشق السلامة وارى انك لديك افكار متظورة واتمنى ان يكون لى لقاء معك فى القاهرة
واسمح لى ان استعير منك هذه الجملة التى دائما ارددها مع المختصين فهى فى الصميم الذى يحب تعاوننا معا جميعا من محو هذه الامية { للاسف لدينا فى العالم العربي أمية فى السلامه لدرجة لا يمكن تصورها الا لمن يعمل فى هذا المجال}


----------



## بو مشاري (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا الدكتور على ما تفضلت بة ونتمى أن نصل إلى هذه المرحلة


----------



## sayed00 (2 يناير 2010)

مشكور دكتور على الموضوع

ليس لدينا مشكلة فى الوعى بالسلامة لكن المشكلة لدينا كعرب فى السلوك (كيف يتم تغيير السلوك الى الايجابى)

بالنسبة لقائمة التفتيش - ممتازة و مشاء الله غطيت كل شيئ

(فرصة) خلينى اعمل مدير مرة على المدام و تعمل تفتيش دورى على اجراءات السلامة فى البيت


تحياتى


----------



## ايمن محمد ايزو (2 يناير 2010)

اريد من مشرفنا المتميز تقديم كل ما هو جديد فى النيبوش ولكن بالعربى مثل ما فعل فى الاوشا وذلك لمل يحتوية كورس النيبوش على معلومات قيمة يمكن ان تفيد الجميع 
على فكرة ان على استعداد لدخول النيبوش قريبا" ان شاء الله برجاء مساعدتى ولا تتركنى وحدى فى هذا الكورس الصعب حيث ان زاوية النيبوش لا تكفى 
ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## tomasz (3 يناير 2010)

إنتشار ثقافة السلامة العامة
إن السلامة العامة هي علم لابد أن نقف عنده ونتربع قليلا حتى نستطيع فهم المقصود منه.

لذلك سأسمح لنفسي بأن أبداء الحديث عن ثقافة المجتمع العربي من حيث السلامة العامة .

سؤال يُطرح في ذهني كثيرا حيث أني مشرف للسلامة المهنية , هل هناك أشخاص سمعوا عن الصحة والسلامة المهنية والعامة , أم يبقى هذا العلم في أذهان أصحاب الإختصاص من مهندسين ومشرفين ومراقبين هذا المجال؟

إن ما أرى أثناء القيام بواجبي نحو أفراد المجتمع عامة ونحو أفراد المنشأة التي أعمل فيها , والمشاكل التي أواجهها لزرع هذه الثقافة تدل على أنه موضوع شبه مستحيل , هل السبب في أني لا اعرف الطريقة التي اوصل بها الفكرة أم هي البيئة التي يعيش فيها الفرد .

ما جعلني البدء بهذا الموضوع , موضوع إنتشار ثقافة السلامة العامة هو فرع من فروع هذا العلم وهو السلامة المرورية فأثناء التوجه إلى العمل أو تنقلي في السيارة ألاحظ بعض الأشخاص يقوموا بعبور الطريق بصورة مخيفة وخطيرة والأدهى من ذلك بانه يوجد جسر مشاة أو نفق خاص للمشاة بالقرب منه , فقد سمعت من شخص يقول بأنه تم تركيب جسر للمشاة بالقرب من مدرسة ليعبر الطلاب منه بأمان أثناء توجههم إلى المدرسة وأن شخصا كان يراقب الطلاب أثناء عبورهم الشارع من أسفل الجسر غير مبالين بوجود عنصر من عناصر السلامة المرورية , إلا طفلة مع أخوها الذي يصغرها كانوا يقوموا بصعدد درج الجسر وفي وسطه ينزلون ويعبروا الشارع مع زملائهم دون إستخدامه فإنتابني نوع من الفضول

لماذا يصعدوا الجسر ويقوموا بنزوله وقطع الشارع دون إستخدام الجسر

ففي إحدى المرات ذهب الشخص وسال الطفلة لماذا ؟ تقوموا بالصعود والنزول ولماذا لا تستخدموا الجسر ؟

فماذا تتوقعوا كان الجواب؟

الجواب هو بأننا عندما نصعد الدرج نخاف من أن يأتي اصحاب (المالك) لهذا الجسر ويوبخوننا لصعوده فننزل ونقطع الشارع مع زملائنا.

وللأسف الشديد فهذه قصة حقيقية من واقع المواطن العربي

إذا إخواني وأخواتي الكرام ...

نلاحظ بأن ثقافة السلامة العامة يجب ان تنطلق من البيت قبل المدرسة وقبل العمل وللأسف الشديد فهي أصلا غير موجودة في الكثير من بيوتنا فكيف ننشر هذه الثقافة الغير موجودة إلى أطفالنا؟

وأعتذر عن الإطالة وشكرا

منقول من مدونة http://safety-culture.blogspot.com/


----------



## safety113 (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
لقد قمت بسؤال مشرفي السلامة الذين يعملون لدي بموقع عملي:
هل لديك جهاز اطفاء بمنزلك اريد الجواب بصدق وبشكل سري ومكتوب
لقد صعقت من الاجابة: 12 مشرف اجابوا لا وواحد اجاب نعم
وضباط السلامة: 7 اجابوا لا وواحد اجاب نعم وامتنع تسعة عن الاجابة وانا اعرف لماذا امتنعوا فلو كان لديهم لاجابوا نعم
الثقافة هي نابع ودافع ذاتي اخوتي الكرام فليس كل متعلم مثقف
فعلينا الدور الاكبر فلننطلق من مواقع عملنا
فالمشروع الذي اعمل على سبيل المثال به فيه الان 1990 عامل فلو دربناهم كما افعل الان لحصدنا
لو التزم من هؤلاء مئتانلكنا قد انجزنا
شكرا للدكتور وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## طه نصر (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أريد أن أسأل عن مواصفة غاز fm200 وكطيف يقدر حجم الغاز بالنسبة لحجم الغرفة


----------

